# T.O.C. hub ,Thor ?



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello,  this hub was in a bundle of hubs that I purchased.  I am trying to identify it,  appears to be nickel plated,  track bike rear hub.  The stamping is hard to make out. Possibly first word is Thor or Hahn ? Second word is Standard.  Also hard to take a good picture of stamping. 
Thanks in advance for any help. .
Tony. .


----------



## Iverider (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 14, 2017)

Krautwaggen said:


> View attachment 660447



Thanks. ..


----------



## 47jchiggins (Aug 14, 2017)

Nice find ! I just listed this wrench on eBay........
Todd


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 14, 2017)

Very hard to find 


47jchiggins said:


> Nice find ! I just listed this wrench on eBay........
> Todd
> 
> View attachment 660477
> ...



 Very nice hard to find wrench. ...


----------



## Wcben (Aug 15, 2017)

Yep, that's a Thor! Nice looking hub, that's not a racing hub but it is a fixie (fixed gear probably made right around or just before the advent and popularity  of coaster brakes).  Nickle looks to be in nice shape too!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 18, 2017)

Wcben said:


> Yep, that's a Thor! Nice looking hub, that's not a racing hub but it is a fixie (fixed gear probably made right around or just before the advent and popularity  of coaster brakes).  Nickle looks to be in nice shape too!




Thanks for sharing , this earlier stuff is foreign to me but a new interest. .


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 19, 2017)

@Thonyv1974_ 
I think, based on handling it in person, that this is a NOS hub! 
It spins like real actual butter and the lock ring threads on and off just as smoothly. 

Pulled this Period Ad too offering this hub, Thor Standard, pricey item at $2.75!
I wish I still had the option of ordering a factory built wheel, they really put the hard sell on, I'm convinced.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Jesse McCauley said:


> @Thonyv1974_
> I think, based on handling it in person, that this is a NOS hub!
> It spins like real actual butter and the lock ring threads on and off just as smoothly.
> 
> ...




I'm glad you're happy with it,  I really like the looks of nickel plated parts .


Jesse McCauley said:


> @Thonyv1974_
> I think, based on handling it in person, that this is a NOS hub!
> It spins like real actual butter and the lock ring threads on and off just as smoothly.
> 
> ...




I'm glad you have it now  , however my interest in preballon tire bicycles is growing.Hoping on my soon to be home 28" Elgin motobike is from the 20s as I am told that it was. Toes crossed. ....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> I'm glad you're happy with it,  I really like the looks of nickel plated parts .
> 
> 
> I'm glad you have it now  , however my interest in preballon tire bicycles is growing.Hoping on my soon to be home 28" Elgin motobike is from the 20s as I am told that it was. Toes crossed. ....




Spell check  , preballoon......


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 19, 2021)

Hey @Jesse McCauley , you still have this hub?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 19, 2021)

Someone say Thor?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Someone say Thor?
> 
> View attachment 1514369



I need some measurements on parts at the least.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 19, 2021)

Good god brant!!!! Do you have a pic of the fronts?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 22, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Good god brant!!!! Do you have a pic of the fronts?



At least we know where they all are LOL.


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 23, 2021)

Right I just need one set of preferably track hubs


----------

